# got hired after a group interview



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

I applied at a movie theatre and they interview like 40 people and only hire about 12, in my group there was 8 and I was the most nervous one there, I stuttered a couple times, I probably looked akward trying to speak more than 1 sentence and I stopped for like 2 seconds once. I think they felt bad for me or something lol, the only good thing I did that the other might not have was hand shake all 3 moderators at the end.... or have a full schedule open throughout the whole week. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Horowitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## jenna88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You should be really proud of yourself.  That's awesome.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That's a really great achievement to make dude, and working somewhere like that will be good for anxiety. Just keep pushing yourself out of your comfort zone and you will be making strides in no time.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

It was the hand shake for sure! No JK your resume was prolly good. and never We never perform as bad as we think trust me.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

How do these group interviews work? Do they hire the best person from each group?


----------



## elizabeth152 (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Group interviews can be really tough....you should be so proud of yourself!!

Elizabeth
improvingelizabeth.blogspot.com
twitter.com


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha, awesome man congrats, you will love it. 
Dont call them moderators :lol Probably prefer to be called a manager. 

I had the best 5 years of my working life, but I put that down to the great staff too. Though the cinemas made work fun everyday. I doubt I will ever enjoy work that much again. The stories I could tell.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats man! I was in a group interview once... it didn't go to well and I didn't get the job. I survived though .


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations ;o)


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks everyone 



Relaxation said:


> How do these group interviews work? Do they hire the best person from each group?


yeah thats how they did, except for some reason me and 2 other guys from my group were hired, and then like 9 other people only 1 from each group so im so lucky to have gotten hired.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

ruinMYlife said:


> yeah thats how they did, except for some reason me and 2 other guys from my group were hired, and then like 9 other people only 1 from each group so im so lucky to have gotten hired.


Cool, so it looks like you were in the toughest group with the fiercest competition. Anyway I saw your other thread where you said they picked you because they thought you were social. Why did they think this after the group interview? Were you being very social?


----------

